# Ixtapa, Mexico



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

<What? Were you gone?>

We ran away 2 weekends ago and have been enjoying the sun and water of the Pacific Coast of Mexico - specifically, Ixtapa, Mexicol.....about 120 miles from Acapulco. 7 days of 85*, deep sea fishing (1 Sailfish & 1 Needlefish - catch & release), SCUBA diving (Kathy got her Certification and my 1971 Cert. was "refreshed"), fabulous food - GOURMET MEXICAN - mmmmm. We flew from Boston to Houston - with a 1 night layover - and then on to Ixtapa. The return trip was the same .... except that it was COLD in Houston. 37* after a week of 85* and we were in shorts/tanks/sandals. YIKES!!!! We tried to meet up with _mswalt_ and _luckylynn_ but it just was not meant to be. Not this trip anyway. Kathy is now off to a conference in DC - Capital Hill, in fact (!!!!) and I'm here doing laundry, photos, & reminding the zoo just who's boss.

Trip photos are posted at  *HERE* in the Gallery named *Ixtapa, Mexico (NFS)*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back to the normal life. Those pictures are great...love the sea horse.

Now you're making me start to drift off to our vacation this summer. Instead of driving to Michigan and back with a new Outback, we're going to Hawaii (Big Island) for 10 nights. We rented a house with a HUGE pool and access to the beach. Should be a good time!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jud,

Glad you had a great time! Sorry I couldn't hook up with y'all on your layovers. Some time, though.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your pictures! They were fantastic, and just what we need about now, with the cold and rainy weather. Maybe these will tide us over until spring REALLY arrives here!!








Looks like you had a very memorable trip!!
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome back! Beautiful pictures as always!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are fantastic pictures, Judi - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome back guys. Glad you enjoyed yourselves and had safe travels. Will sit down with Kristen later and look the photos. Which I have no doubt will be awesome.

We up to 13 on the Acadia trip also.









Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. So glad everything went well . And as always the photos are awesome.

Guess what, you might be getting some snow this weekend. so don't forget to get out there so we can see some cold winter pics. Sorry, forget I said that stuff.

glad your home safe,

kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. So glad everything went well . And as always the photos are awesome.
> 
> Guess what, you might be getting some snow this weekend. so don't forget to get out there so we can see some cold winter pics. Sorry, forget I said that stuff.
> 
> ...


I believe the correct response in delicate matters such as this is *BITE ME!!*


----------

